# Study Bibles



## Coram_Deo (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm attempting to help a friend out and find a good study Bible. I have the Reformation one edited by Sproul, Packer, &c., but she isn't into the reformed stuff like I am and she's not into the NKJV. So I was wondering if there were any good basic study bibles that ya'll know of. any help would be greatly appreciated.
Forever Christ's Servant,
CD


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 10, 2004)

The problem created by speaking of a "basic" study Bible is that there is no "neutral" or "default" way to understand any themes or passages of Scripture. Rather, one's whole theology and worldview informs their hermeneutic and guides what they make of each passage. Furthermore, Reformed theology is a specific understanding of all the passages (collectively _and_ individually), and thus a study or interpretation of any of them is inevitably either Reformed in substance or else internally in conflict with Reformed theology. In most study Bibles, that conflict would not be easy to always spot and single out like a cookie-cutter, since most evangelical teaching is a hodge-podge of stuff - a slant of Dispensationalism here, some good, sound talk of effectual grace from this passage, some mysticism there, some semi-Pelagian thought from that passage, etc. So if I were in your position, as "narrow-minded" as it would probably sound (and indeed is), I would not be able to recommend in good conscience a study Bible that was not specifically written from the Reformed perspective. That being said, I have the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ (*NIV*) edited by Richard Pratt of RTS-Orlando and with Packer on the committee of theological editors. While I don't have Sproul's Bible, I've heard from many people online who have both say that this one is an improvement on it.

Also, CD, please see the "Signature Requirements" link at the bottom of my signature.

[Edited on 10-11-2004 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 10, 2004)

the mac arthur study bible should be good. Not completely reformed per se but an excellent study bible in NKJV none the less.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> the mac arthur study bible should be good. Not completely reformed per se but an excellent study bible in NKJV none the less.



Not Reformed at all, as he is Dispensational to the core.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 10, 2004)

I have the New Geneva Study Bible (NKJV) and I recommended it a freind a while back. He wasn't reformed at the time but he became so later on, in part due to the references. The Reformed study bibles aren't that complicated. Unfortunately, the New Geneva is out of print now. But I heard it may come back with the ESV. I've heard good things about the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible but it's major flaw is that it is NIV.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2004)

I've always appreciated the liner notes in the old Geneva Bible.

See http://www.reformedreader.org/gbn/en.htm


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I have the New Geneva Study Bible (NKJV) and I recommended it a freind a while back. He wasn't reformed at the time but he became so later on, in part due to the references. The Reformed study bibles aren't that complicated. Unfortunately, the New Geneva is out of print now. But I heard it may come back with the ESV. I've heard good things about the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible but it's major flaw is that it is NIV.



Since most people seem to think that the English Bible only goes back to the KJV (Didn't Paul write in King James English? :bigsmile: ) , the context for "New" in the _New Geneva Study Bible_ is lost. The NGSB is still in print but under a different name as the _Reformation Study Bible_.

Interestingly a couple of weeks ago in Sunday School, someone read one of the notes in the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_. What he read was the same as the note in the NGSB/RSB for the same verse.

[Edited on 10-11-2004 by jfschultz]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coram_Deo_
> I'm attempting to help a friend out and find a good study Bible. I have the Reformation one edited by Sproul, Packer, &c., but she isn't into the reformed stuff like I am and she's not into the NKJV. So I was wondering if there were any good basic study bibles that ya'll know of. any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Forever Christ's Servant,
> CD



How about the original NIV Study bible? It has a lot of good notes and is not anti Calvinistic as some other study bibles are. Our church used to use that one until the RSB came out. I use the RSB and the SRSB. Love them both and would recommend them both to anyone who wants to know Reformed Theology better.

Blessings.


Tom


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 10, 2004)

Where can I get an old Geneva Bible for under $100?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> Where can I get an old Geneva Bible for under $100?



Here ya go, Jacob:

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?p=1013824&item_no=1599


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 10, 2004)

*Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible*

I have the "Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible" and I would highly recommend it to her. One of the cool things about it is that in the back it has the "Westminster Confession of Faith", the "Shorter" and "Larger" Catechisms, the "Heidelburg Catechism", etc., etc.
Those Confessions and Catechisms serve as wonderful commentaries in their own right as they can often shed very clear, precise light on the meaning of different words and concepts in the Bible (is how I would explain it to her).
And even if she's not into Reformation thought, at least this Bible TELLS you where its coming from and is honest about it, instead of claiming some sort of neutral objectivity that is simply a smokescreen for a hodgepodge of ideas as noted by CD above.


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> ...



Or direct from the publisher at:

http://www.genevabible.com/bibles.htm

Also unless you have great eyesight, get a magnifying glass.


----------



## Coram_Deo (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for all of your input, it was very gracious of you. I'll check those Bibles out.

Mediedblue, sorry about the sig. didn't know that it changed.

Forever Christ's Unworthy Servant,
Michael


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 10, 2004)

I second the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible (can't wait till they do one in ESV) but I have yet to get that "warm, fuzzy, devotional 'feel' from it. The essays and notes in it are great, although I might take a different spin on some. The confessions in the back are an added bonus. Macarthur's notes are good on the doctrine of God; I can't recommend much else from his (although I am using it at the moment).


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> The NGSB is still in print but under a different name as the _Reformation Study Bible_


It is? I just bought it today :S must be an old copy. I know I havnt got the names wrong this time because I actually have it sitting in front of me.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Nov 10, 2004)

How about the Scofield study bible?:bigsmile: j/k


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't ask why but I have three of them!


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> ...



There seems to be a significant surplus market of the NGSB. My church has enough that they have been available for a couple of years on the book rack. They are the burgundy leather covers for about $30.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> There seems to be a significant surplus market of the NGSB. My church has enough that they have been available for a couple of years on the book rack. They are the burgundy leather covers for about $30.


Thats what I got but it was $70NZD.


----------



## govols (Nov 11, 2004)

Just got me a copy of Binny Hinn's Study Bible and boy do I feel better already.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 12, 2004)

What do you all think of the Life Application Study Bible? I had one given to me a few years ago in the NLT text. I liked it pretty much but love the Spirit of the Reformation bible more.



Tom


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 12, 2004)

*Original 1599 Geneva Study Bible on line*

If any here are interested, here is a good place to find the Geneva Study Bible of 1599.

http://www.genevabible.org/Geneva.html


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> If any here are interested, here is a good place to find the Geneva Study Bible of 1599.
> 
> http://www.genevabible.org/Geneva.html



You will need to scroll down to read the versoin with footnote. Also you need acrobat reader to read it. 


peace.


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> If any here are interested, here is a good place to find the Geneva Study Bible of 1599.
> 
> http://www.genevabible.org/Geneva.html



Finally an online version that is faithful! 

The online versions that I have encountered before apparently used a common source for the text. The notes for Acts 2:38 and Acts 8:37 are modified to reflect a credo baptistic understanding. The Geneva Bible notes were clearly pedo baptistic.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> ...




And the irony of this is the fact that the guy who runs that site is a nonCalvinist. Go figure. 

The teachings of Jesus are far more important than Calvinism or Aminianism.

Steve

[email protected]
Home Page
http://www.genevabible.org
1599 Geneva Bible Online
1 Corinthians 14:8 And also if the trumpet give an uncertain sound, who shall prepare himself to battle?

"Let not Geneva be forgotten or despised. Religious liberty owes it most respect." John Adams, the second president of the United States

Yahoo Group Owner
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Watchmen-on-the-wall/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Geneva_Bible/


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> The teachings of Jesus are far more important than Calvinism or Aminianism.



I'm assuming the guy who runs the site said that? I'm just wondering since you didn't put it into quotations.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> ...



Oops! 

Yeah, those were his words alright. I wouldn't say such nonesense. 

Here's an example of an exchange I have had with him:

Me: 
So Steve, You don't believe in the teachings of John Calvin or
consider yourself as being in the reformed faith.
Are you saying than the the teachings of Calvin are opposed to those
of the bible and Jesus Himself?
Curious.

--- In [email protected], "Stevez0629"
<[email protected]> wrote:
> The teachings of Jesus are far more important than Calvinism or
Aminianism.
>
> Steve:

What I am saying is that Calvinism brings discord.



[email protected]
Home Page
http://www.genevabible.org
1599 Geneva Bible Online

Me: 
ADVERTISEMENT
Well so does Jesus. You don't dismiss the teachings of Jesus than do you?


Luke 12
51 Suppose ye that I have come to give peace on earth? I tell you,
nay, but rather division.


John 7
43 So there was a division among the people because of Him.

When Truth is taught division follows. When Truth is compromised error reigns.

Tom

I have not heard anymore from him on this.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> The teachings of Jesus are far more important than Calvinism or Aminianism.




That's original. He ought to write a book.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 23, 2004)

Does anybody know about the Thematic Reference Bible ed by Alister McGrath? Our school boookstore has it reallycheap.


----------

